# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  А из Франции здесь кто-нибудь есть ?

## Anna_1100

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Анна,

Я - президент культурной ассоциации во Франции, название которой можно перевести как "Вавилонская башня". Организуем праздники, знакомящие французов с русской культурой.
Ближайшее мероприятие - русская ярмарка, где будут совмещены фольклорная программа и выставка продажа изделий русских промыслов. 

Также я занимаюсь проектом под названием "Кот учёный", в рамках которого ведётся педагогическая деятельность по сохранению русского языка среди детей-билингвов.
Далеко не последнее место в этой деятельности занимате организация праздников на русском языке, этим занимаемся уже три года.
Сайт проекта: www.kotucheny.com

Вот мой электронный адрес: scribere1100@gmail.com

----------


## skomorox

У меня подруга живёт во Франции. Мы с ней вместе учились в "кульке". Они с сестрой тоже иногда что-нибудь выдумывают для французов, чтобы те побольше узнали о русской культуре и праздниках. Если нужен её телефон или помощь в чём-либо, могу дать в личку.

----------

